# Clamps: too many? Too few?



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

Carrying this topic from a conversation in tool reviews. It seemed the wrong place to pose the question.

A theory mentioned in the other thread about HFT clamps: ""I somewhat suspect that maybe the folks that are having trouble with their clamps twisting, breaking etc... might be having a method issue, using too few clamps on too large of an assembly, and applying too much pressure."

I'm one of those folks, so this actually is a good time to ask forum if I used too few/many clamps for the project (seriously!). I'll attach a pic showing (the back) half of the HFT clamps removed from use, just before I replaced them with better clamps. The project was to add facia trim to the butcherblock countertop.

The HFT "F clamps" are seen bending in the foreground with just enough pressure applied to squeeze the glue line. I was trying using the orange/black HFT ones by trying placing them inches apart on the section of counter that I figure gives the least resistance...they barely cut the mustard even then. I didn't take any pics with all clamps installed for some reason, but the back half ended up similar to the front half (but with Jorgensen's all around). It's 8' of counter being clamped, for scale, 10' to back wall.

To few? Too many? I haven't reached for the HFT clamps since, am keeping them in case I need a little extra clamping power on a future project. Picking up used USA clamps along the way...and taking advantage of sales at Rockler (etc.) to try them all.

Thanks for looking...


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm subscribing to this as I'm very interested in what our WWT Experts think. I personally have never purchased HFT clamps, but I work with a guy who uses them and says they are ok if he doesn't apply too much pressure. That comments has scared me away from them. I have been fortunate to get my clamps on sale for excellent prices, but I really don't have a lot. I am always on the lookout for more good deals on name-brand clamps. Been looking for parallel clamps lately, which Lowes has been slowly dropping their prices on.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I bought a few craftsman bar clamps that were very similar to the hf clamps. There are no comparisons between them and say jorgenson hd clamps. Anyhow I digress from the question. You can never have too many clamps on it....the cheaper the clamp....the more you need to accomplish the same task. 

From your picture....I'd say your at the minimum I'd have used for cheap clamps....and ok for decent clamps that provide better force


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

Burb said:


> I'm subscribing to this as I'm very interested in what our WWT Experts think. I personally have never purchased HFT clamps, but I work with a guy who uses them and says they are ok if he doesn't apply too much pressure. That comments has scared me away from them. I have been fortunate to get my clamps on sale for excellent prices, but I really don't have a lot. I am always on the lookout for more good deals on name-brand clamps. Been looking for parallel clamps lately, which Lowes has been slowly dropping their prices on.


Rockler almost always has one of the parallel clamps (wooden ones, I'm assuming) or another in sale. I've been buying them when they go down...$6,$8,$10 depending on size...I have a couple of each size now.

I bought one of the plastic Bessey clamps (I think it was called a parallel clamp) during the in-store 50% off price day a couple of weeks ago! and have to say that it's a sweet clamp. I just checked, it's called a "Duo-Clamp"...and it is a rockstar. I'd like to get my hands on the rest of their clamp line, but only if I could keep them afterward! Otherwise, I'd always know what I could have had...lol

I'm always on the lookout for clamp deals these days, got a few of the 6" Jorgensen F Clamps at Ace last month for $5...woohoo!


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have some of the blue harbor freight clamps. I used them for a panel glue up this summer, and they worked fine. That said, I didn't really need much pressure: I put a fair amount of effort into jointing the edges, so I had a joint that was just about perfect: the clamps were really just there to keep things from moving while the glue dried. It feels to me like you can go two ways: put extra effort into making sure you don't need pressure to clamp, or buy expensive clamps. The big difference I see between my HF clamps and the more expensive ones is that the expensive ones are more comfortable to use: larger handles, larger clamping surfaces, and a better release lever in back.


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

ryan50hrl said:


> I bought a few craftsman bar clamps that were very similar to the hf clamps. There are no comparisons between them and say jorgenson hd clamps. Anyhow I digress from the question. You can never have too many clamps on it....the cheaper the clamp....the more you need to accomplish the same task.
> 
> From your picture....I'd say your at the minimum I'd have used for cheap clamps....and ok for decent clamps that provide better force


That's what I thought at the time, and I replaced all clamps with 
Jorgensens, then inter-spaced the HFT clamps here and there too.

I've seen photos of "clamp jobs" with so many that turn me green with clamp-envy....


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm not saying the craftsman or hf clamps aren't useable....just that they're the very last ones to come off my rack when all the others are already in use.


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

ryan50hrl said:


> I'm not saying the craftsman or hf clamps aren't useable....just that they're the very last ones to come off my rack when all the others are already in use.


Agreed!


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

Each decent work order I land, I add more good quality clamps to my collection. 

I had bought some cheap brand clamps at an auction, they were garbage. Torqued, bowed and what ever with not much pressure applied.

I have a bunch of the Bessey Revo K clamps. I like them lots but lately I've been buying the Bessey 3/4 pipe clamp assemblies and I think I'm starting to prefer them because of the handles and how much longer of a clamp I get for the price. I can get more pressure on those when needed than the Bessey revo k's. The Revo's have a cylindrical handle which can tire my hands tightening and loosening them. The pipe clamp handles are easier on my hands. They also have better feet, spaced apart nicely. The pipe clamps are also better than the Revo's for cutting board glue ups. 

Hope this helps. Overall, get good clamps. They're worth it.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

gideon said:


> Each decent work order I land, I add more good quality clamps to my collection.
> 
> I had bought some cheap brand clamps at an auction, they were garbage. Torqued, bowed and what ever with not much pressure applied.
> 
> ...


I prefer the pipe clamps- older hands do not like to tighten the round ones anymore and the cranks on pipe clamps are nice. 
Most of my good clamps came from garage sales -cheap!!!


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

I have used the Bessy K and F styles, they are sweet clamps. but the price is a killer. I personally stock and use pipe clamps. I have a variety of 3/4" and 1/2". I feel there is more bang for the buck so to speak. When I have to clamp panels or large surface areas I will use cauls to span the distance and this is I feel is a better way to clamp since I tend to get better clamping in the center of the panel. Also I feel that with pipe clamps there is more versatilty with the right style clamp heads you can use them as spreaders as well as a true clamp. which is great when I am doing a rehab on a piece that I need to spread a joint a bit to get some epoxy or glue into it. 

Oh don't forget to add enough "C" clamps to make a chain from New York to L.A..... lol


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

This morning, I received a text from a friend/coworker to ask if he could drop off a couple of things that would have been a hassle to pack and move...he hadn't planned to move, landlord wanted the house he was renting back. I figured he wanted me to sell some items on craigslist or eBay, I have more time than sense these days, so why not?

He showed up a couple of hours and after some chit-chat he pulled some stuff from his car (baseball memoribelia, speakers, etc). He was about to leave and went to the front of the car and realized he'd forgotten something in the car. He opened the car door wide and I immediately recognized what was across the floorboard...Bessey Clamps...a literal pile of them!!

Coincidence, or karma? Don't care..I got me some Bessie's!


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

The bigger ones are the revo k's. Looks like the 48" ones which run $40 something new. You should buy those if he's selling them. 

The quick grip clamps are good for holding things down and quick set ups but they're not as good for gluing things up - I use them to hold cauls in place. 

But, yeah, get those.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

I agree ... the longer HFT ones do bend too much for my liking. but the 6" ones are great.


----------

